

Tah: Open Source BLE Arduino-compatible Board - estrom
https://www.crowdsupply.com/revealing-hour/tah-open-ble-arduino-board

======
howardbeware
I saw this on Instructables' FB page this morning and was reminded of some
similar open source BLE efforts. Some of the notable ones are:

Tah: BLE central role AND periperal role AND iBeacon; USB HID via male USB and
programmable over USB, 12 analog inputs, 7 PWM outputs, 20 digital I/O;
[https://www.crowdsupply.com/revealing-hour/tah-open-ble-
ardu...](https://www.crowdsupply.com/revealing-hour/tah-open-ble-arduino-
board)

BLEduino: BLE peripheral role only; USB HID via micro-USB; 9 analog inputs, 6
PWM outputs, 20 digital I/O; [http://bleduino.cc/](http://bleduino.cc/)

Blend: BLE peripheral role only; USB HID via micro-USB; 10 analog inputs, 6
PWM outputs, 17 digital I/O;
[http://redbearlab.com/blend/](http://redbearlab.com/blend/)

Bean: BLE peripheral role only; no USB; 2 analog inputs, 4 PWM outputs, 8
digital I/O; [http://punchthrough.com/bean](http://punchthrough.com/bean)

As for pricing, they all seemed about the same, $30-$50, but it was hard to
tell because some of them included free shipping (e.g. Tah) and some didn't.

------
nyccentralpark
Seems like they have quite a few apps on GitHub [https://github.com/tah-
io/iOS](https://github.com/tah-io/iOS) Interesting. Most others (spark,
bleduino, light blue bean) have just one app to control the pins and that's
about it

~~~
howardbeware
Nice. Providing actual app code is really helpful. Android coming soon,
apparently.

------
phunge
Also worth investigating for BLE: BLEduino, McThing. I keep a list, but
haven't been checking back on those campaigns. Oh and Intel Edison too.

